# Fragen zum Hauptschalter und Neozed vor Motorschutzschalter



## DN8 (2 November 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe zwei Fragen:
1) Wann muss ein Hauptschalter vier und wann dreipolig ausgeführt sein? 
Oder ist es Kundenabhängig? Die Not-Aus Funktion beinhaltet ja auch nur drei Phasen.
2) Muss ich vor einem Motorschutzschalter ein Neozed Element verbauen?
Der Motorschutzschalter bringt ja schon die Kurzschluss Auslösung mit.

Mein Vorgänger hier in der Firma hat vor jedem MSS noch ein Neozed- Element gesetzt und den Hauptschalter vierpolig ausgeführt, ich wollte jetzt den Hauptschalter dreipolig ausführen und dann auf ein NH-Trenner gehen, der mir den ganzen Schaltschrank absichert, dann geht es über die Not-Aus Schütze auf den RCD und alle Motorschutzschalter. Ist es so zulässig?


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 November 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde es so formulieren :

zu 1.) bekommst du von dem Kunden einen PEN, so reicht ein 3pol. Hauptschalter - bekommst du aber einen PE und einmen seperaten N, dann brauchst du einen 4pol. Hauptschalter.

zu 2.) Die Absicherung bestimmt den nachfolgenden Querschnitt bei der Verdrahrung. Natürlich kannst du wahrscheinlich alles über eine Vorsicherung ziehen - vielleicht macht das aber auch nicht immer Sinn ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## M-Ott (2 November 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> zu 1.) bekommst du von dem Kunden einen PEN, so reicht ein 3pol. Hauptschalter - bekommst du aber einen PE und einmen seperaten N, dann brauchst du einen 4pol. Hauptschalter.


 
Gibt's irgendeine Norm, die das aussagt oder ist das ein Bauchgefühl?
Ich frage, weil mir das neu wäre. Wir haben auch bei PE und N immer 3-pol. Hauptschalter verbaut.


----------



## Homer79 (2 November 2010)

> zu 1.) bekommst du von dem Kunden einen PEN, so reicht ein 3pol.  Hauptschalter - bekommst du aber einen PE und einmen seperaten N, dann  brauchst du einen 4pol. Hauptschalter.


wär mir aber auch neu, das bei t-n-s der n mit geschalten werden muss...



> 2) Muss ich vor einem Motorschutzschalter ein Neozed Element verbauen?
> Der Motorschutzschalter bringt ja schon die Kurzschluss Auslösung mit.


wie ll schon sagte verdrahtung und was hinzukommt, mit welchem strom die kontakte, beispielweise bei dem not-aus, belastet werden dürfen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> zu 1.) bekommst du von dem Kunden einen PEN, so reicht ein 3pol. Hauptschalter - bekommst du aber einen PE und einmen seperaten N, dann brauchst du einen 4pol. Hauptschalter.


 
ist das wirklich so...


----------



## Homer79 (2 November 2010)

...nö  ich denk nicht...


----------



## Sockenralf (2 November 2010)

Ich HOFFE  nicht



MfG


----------



## M-Ott (2 November 2010)

@Larry
Nachdem Du jetzt das halbe Forum aufgeschreckt hast,  wäre es schön, wenn Du mit der passenden Norm rausrücken würdest.


----------



## ExGuide (2 November 2010)

Ohne das ich jetzt die Norm zur Hand habe, sehe ich es so, dass in TT-Netzen der N als spannungsführend angesehen wird und mit zu schalten ist.


----------



## Homer79 (2 November 2010)

> Ohne  das ich jetzt die Norm zur Hand habe, sehe ich es so, dass in TT-Netzen  der N als spannungsführend angesehen wird und mit zu schalten ist.


...ich denke wir reden hier mehr von tn-s netzen...


----------



## MSB (2 November 2010)

Also, ich gebs ja nur sehr ungern zu, aber LL könnte da tatsächlich recht haben!

Arten von Netztrenneinrichtungen:
a) Lasttrennschalter
b) Trennschalter
c) Leistungsschalter
d) sonstige Trenneinrichtungen
e) Stecker/Steckdosenkombination

Nun heißt es da weiterhin:
Wenn die Netztrenneinrichtung a-d entspricht muss Sie ALLE folgenden Anforderungen erfüllen:
Unter anderem auch das:


			
				EN60204-1 5.3.3 schrieb:
			
		

> - alle aktiven Leiter von ihren Energieversorgungskreisen trennen. Bei TN-Systemen ist es jedoch freigestellt,
> ob der Neutralleiter getrennt wird oder nicht, ausgenommen in Ländern wo die Trennung des
> Neutralleiters (wenn verwendet) vorgeschrieben ist;



Das kann man dann so gelesen nochmal aufsplitten:
TN System generell nicht, TN-C darf nicht, TN-S muss nicht.
TT System generell schon.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Homer79 (2 November 2010)

also ist doch 3pol. schalten bei tn-s io ?!


----------



## Ludewig (2 November 2010)

Das kommt auf den Aufstellort an! In Westeuropa vierpolig, bei uns fakultativ bzw. kundenabhängig. Woanders fragen!


----------



## Homer79 (2 November 2010)

wie woanders fragen...wenn nicht hier, wo dann


----------



## MSB (2 November 2010)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Das kommt auf den Aufstellort an! In Westeuropa vierpolig, bei uns fakultativ bzw. kundenabhängig. Woanders fragen!



Westeuropa ist so nach 60204 aber auch falsch, in dem Fall "nur" Frankreich und Norwegen,
da muss bei allen Hauptstromkreisen der N mit abgeschaltet werden.

Kundenabhängig ist an der Stelle ein ungünstiger Einwurf.
Die komplette EN60204 lässt sich im Prinzip durch Kundenforderungen aufhebeln.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Homer79 (2 November 2010)

*ACK*

denk ich auch...


----------



## ThorstenD2 (2 November 2010)

ich wäre übrigens auch für den Einsatz von Schmelzsicherungen als Backupschutz der Motorschutzschalter. Ich meine manche haben ein recht geringes Schaltvermögen im Kurzschlussfall. Ist jetzt auch die Frage was du für einen Hauptschalter / Einspeisung im Schrank vorhanden ist. Bei 25A sicher unsinnig, bei 250A sicher ned. Dann sitzt man meisst direkt am Trafo und da können schön große Kurzschlußströme fliessen und falls diese der Motorschutzschalter nicht packt ist eine Schmelzsicherung wohl besser.

Wobei ich nicht vor jedem MSS eine eigene Sicherung setzen würde sondern Gruppenweise. So kann man auch mal einen MSS Schalter oder RCD wechseln ohne die komplette Anlage mit den Hauptschalter auszuschalten


----------



## Homer79 (2 November 2010)

gruppeweise gehe ich auch mit, aber für jeden, beispielsweise kleinen 0,75kw motor eher quatsch...


----------



## MSB (2 November 2010)

Aus Schaltvermögen im Möller-Katalog:
Beim PKZM0 0,16 .. 10 ist überhaupt kein Back-UP Schutz gefordert,
das Schaltvermögen des Motorschutzschalters beträgt hier 150kA, was selbst am Trafo ausreichend ist.

Beim PKZM0 12 .. 32 A werden Sicherungen <= 50A vorgeschrieben, um den Kurzschlussstrom entsprechend zu begrenzen,
d.h. hier ist im Falle beim 12A Motorschutz sowieso bei 2 - maximal 3 Motorschutzschaltern schluss,
wenn man das ganze betriebssicher halten will.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 November 2010)

M-Ott schrieb:


> @Larry
> Nachdem Du jetzt das halbe Forum aufgeschreckt hast,  wäre es schön, wenn Du mit der passenden Norm rausrücken würdest.


 
Sorry ... ich habe dazu keine Norm parat - wie meißtens nicht ...  
Die Antwort in diesem Thread ist bei mir tatsächlich aus meinem "Verständnis" der Dinge entstanden. Ich sehe es aber halt wie ExGuide und MSB - danke an die Stelle für die Untermauerung "meiner These".

Aber ... selbst wenn es unnötig wäre den "N" wie von mir behauptet mit zu schalten, so wäre es aber auf gar keinen Fall falsch. Ich habe es halt immer so gemacht ... 

Gruß
Larry

Und Nachsatz:
Um zu der Sicherungssache sinnvoll antworten zu können bräuchte man m.E. etwas mehr Info von dem TE.


----------



## DN8 (3 November 2010)

Ich danke allen für die rege Beteiligung.
1) Beim TN-S System kann man also doch 3 polig machen. 

2) Ich habe mir jetzt paar Schaltpläne anderer Firmen angeschaut, die speisen auch alle nach dem Hauptschalter die Sammelschiene ein und  von der Sammesschiene geht man direkt auf den MSS. 
Wir setzen Siemens MSS ein der größte ist 9-12A dieser hat einen Kurzschlussstrom von 156A.
Meine Not-Aus Schütze halten den Strom aus, rein Theoretisch brauche ich nicht mal eine Hauptsicherung. Da die Zuleitung mit 100A abgesichert ist.
Ich werde aber trotzdem ein NH-Trenner einsetzen, da kommen 80 A Sicherungen rein.
Sehe ich es richtig oder bin ich komplett auf dem Holzweg?

Übrigens im Datenblatt habe ich nichts von einer "Vorsicherung" gefunden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 November 2010)

Hallo,
nochmal dazu :
Sind die Motorschutzschalter direkt auf der Sammelschiene oder gehen von der Sammelschiene einzelne Adern weg ?
Im 1.Fall ist das m.E. so OK wenn auch vielleicht nicht zu 100% sinnvoll.
Im 2.Fall müssen dann die Adern in ihrem Querschnitt zur letzten Vorsicherung passen.

Ich würde im Schaltschrank immer einen Sammeltrenner (als Vorsicherung) einbauen - ob das allerdings so Vorschrift ist weiß ich nicht ... sorry ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## DN8 (3 November 2010)

Ja, die MSS sitzen direkt auf der Sammelschiene.
Ich danke allen für die Hilfe.


----------



## winnman (6 November 2010)

Wenn der Kurzschlusstrom am Einbauort > 10kA ist (auch wenn auf dem Motorschutzschalter Ik125A Stehen) würde ich immer eine Schmelzsicherung davor vorsehen (ev auch für Gruppen), hab schon zu viele Teile gesehen, die angeblich >50kA aushalten, aber bei einem tatsächlichen Kurzschluss sich in Einzelteile aufglöst haben.

Ich hab immer wider die Aufgabenstellung an Hauptverteilern Spannungsabgriffe für Messung, . . . zu erstellen, da verwende ich meistens eine Neozedsicherung in zb Schrack Tytan, damit hat sich noch nie was in Einzelteile zerlegt. 
Die Leitung bis zu den Vorsicherungen führen wir mit Gummiaderleitungen die für (ich glaube) 3kV ausgelegt sind (aber nagelt mich bitte da nicht drauf fest könnten auch 3,6 kV sein fest) wenn wer Details braucht, dann schreibt bitte, dann such ich die Unterlagen raus.


----------

